# Sunday lunch recommenation - Birmingham or west of



## MBV (Aug 11, 2018)

Trying to think of somewhere to go for lunch tomorrow but no more than an hours drive. Would also consider staying closer to Birmingham

Can anyone suggest somewhere with a nice menu?

Thanks

ETA: Can a mod fix the typo in the title?


----------



## a_chap (Aug 11, 2018)

A hour's drive from _where_ exactly?

My Sunday lunches are pretty fucking awesome (sometimes) and may well be less than an hour's drive away.


----------



## MBV (Aug 11, 2018)

a_chap said:


> A hour's drive from _where_ exactly?
> 
> My Sunday lunches are pretty fucking awesome (sometimes) and may well be less than an hour's drive away.


An hour drive from Birmingham. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## a_chap (Aug 11, 2018)

"Birmingham"

In my experience it can take an hour to drive from one side of Birmingham to the other.

No fucking way I'm waiting on you for Sunday lunch. My roast spuds, Yorkshire Pud, Roast, Veggies, Gravy & Co. are ready when they are *ready* and not sooner or later.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 11, 2018)

a_chap said:


> "Birmingham"
> 
> In my experience it can take an hour to drive from one side of Birmingham to the other.
> 
> No fucking way I'm waiting on you for Sunday lunch. My roast spuds, Yorkshire Pud, Roast, Veggies, Gravy & Co. are ready when they are *ready* and not sooner or later.



There’s 7 of us. We can bring our own chairs.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 11, 2018)

Dominique’s in Shatterford is lovely but I’m not sure how far from you it is.


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 11, 2018)

what kind of food you after?

If traditional roast, maybe Lord Clifden or teh Red Lion in the JQ


----------



## kebabking (Aug 12, 2018)

The Fox at Chaddesley Corbett is good - the Swan is also excellent, as is the Leaking Well at Dunhampton (between Kidderminster and Worcester on the A449), the Running Horse between Bewdley and Far Forest, the Royal Forester at Far Forest, the Pack Horse in Bewdley (they are mainly pies - but fantastic, amazing pies - check they do a roast).

Depending on where you are in Birmingham and how fast you drive, I would put a word in for the Miners Arms at Sling, just south of Coleford in the Forest of Dean - they do the finest food I've ever eaten, their Sunday lunch is £11 and it is _spectacular. _

You'll need to book for most of these places, Sunday lunch is very popular with us bumpkins...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 12, 2018)

I know they’re not the most fashionable of places, but you really can’t beat a Toby carvery for a good Sunday lunch. Especially if you pay a bit extra for the massive plate with extra meat and Yorkshire pudding option.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 12, 2018)

Oops, forgot - The Vine at Clent, they specialise in Game and Fish, their food is amazing and they are very child and dog friendly, and the Holly Bush on the A491 between J4 M5 and Hagley. Not been there in a few years, but they were very good.


----------



## MBV (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone some great ideas. Dominiques and the pack horse bring back some lovely childhood memories.

I'm booked in at a_chap's place at 2pm...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cybershot (Aug 12, 2018)

The horse and jockey in Atherstone  is my favourite drive out Sunday lunch location. Depending where you are in brum probably more than hour. And is much more east than west, but will throw it in for future ref:

thejockeybentley.co.uk


----------



## moomoo (Aug 12, 2018)

This place is lovely.  

The Orangery – Restaurant, Garden, Terrace & Cocktail Lounge Redditch


----------



## Athos (Aug 12, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> ... you really can’t beat a Toby carvery for a good Sunday lunch.



You really can.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 12, 2018)

Athos said:


> You really can.


Rubbish. A huge plate of 4 meats, massive Yorkshire puddings and as much veg and spuds as you can pile on your plate. For not a lot of cash. Winner.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 12, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I know they’re not the most fashionable of places, but you really can’t beat a Toby carvery for a good Sunday lunch. Especially if you pay a bit extra for the massive plate with extra meat and Yorkshire pudding option.



So a Toby does better Sunday lunches than me huh????!!!


----------



## kebabking (Aug 12, 2018)

dfm said:


> ...I'm booked in at @a_chap  place at 2pm...



Don't worry about helping with the washing up, he enjoys it - but do please take a doggy treat for Lily: try and find something that's filled to the brim with sugar, protein and artificial colours...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 12, 2018)

moomoo said:


> So a Toby does better Sunday lunches than me huh????!!!


----------



## a_chap (Aug 12, 2018)

dfm said:


> I'm booked in at a_chap's place at 2pm...


----------



## MBV (Aug 12, 2018)

Ended up at the Talbot in Knightwick which I recommend after today. Will definitely refer back to this thread when heading out again.


----------

